# Gap seeking



## matthewsx (Jun 6, 2021)

First, this is not a thread about PM machines, rather a call for help from a company that might be in a position to....







So, this is my Bolton HA330. I would love to just quit this project now and order a new PM 1340GT but that's not gonna happen anytime soon.

I shipped both pieces of my broken gap to a member on here for repair. I won't go into the story but I'm pretty much at the point where I don't think I'll see it again.

So, since this is a 13x40 lathe built in China I was hoping @qualitymachinetools might just have access to parts I could adapt to make a new gap for my lathe. Just thinking maybe a machine that was damaged in transit or returned by a customer and is getting parted out.

So, it anyone there is willing to help a brother out I'd be very appreciative.

Also, if anyone else knows of a machine shop junkyard that has fairly late model Chinese tools I'm interested too.

Or, I'll just have to buy more tools and see if I can make one but I'm afraid I'll be way more money into that then just scrapping this one and starting over.


Thanks,

John


----------



## Aukai (Jun 6, 2021)

Wow, you've been on hold for awhile now with that.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 6, 2021)

Sorry to hear that this is still up in the air.

I suspect that, should you find a replacement from another machine, that it would not fit your machine properly. When manufactured, the gap is bolted in place, alignment pin holes are drilled and reamed, pins are installed and the entire assembly is ground as one. Each machine will be a little different.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 7, 2021)

that sucks, I thought that got brazed up for you a while back?


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 7, 2021)

Maybe I'll get my part back or maybe I won't. I know that something from another machine won't fit right but I think for my purpose it might be a better place to start than buying a shaper and a chunk of cast iron. My finances are getting better and I may be able to get another machine, but I hate to give up on a project part way through. However, if anyone has a use for a gap only machine I'll make you a great deal on this one....

John


----------



## Aukai (Jun 7, 2021)

Cooter Brown was here this morning, I hope he sees this and can respond. I know he drives himself pretty hard for work.
My brazed piece came out awesome, and is working fine.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 7, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Maybe I'll get my part back or maybe I won't. I know that something from another machine won't fit right but I think for my purpose it might be a better place to start than buying a shaper and a chunk of cast iron. My finances are getting better and I may be able to get another machine, but I hate to give up on a project part way through. However, if anyone has a use for a gap only machine I'll make you a great deal on this one....
> 
> John


Did you say Shaper?!  I have a big one that could be put to work   the cost of the CI + shipping might be prohibitive however.


EDIT: That said.... that Bolton looks like  basketcase and was an import in the 1st place.  I suspect finding a different lathe is a much better idea.  PM DOES have financing available


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 7, 2021)

Probably the best approach would just be to _make it_ yourself, I would use a block of 6061 with steel runners on top.   Mill and scrape by hand.
Not impossible.  Time consuming sure, but you could most likely get close to factory or better. And with removable runners, bolted from underneath, you could shim and adjust to perfection.
-Mark


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 7, 2021)

I would make one. I wouldn't think twice about it.
At first glance, I would machine a block of steel to fit in the great void. Then, make two bars with the corresponding v-ways or flats on them. Make them beefy enough so they can be attached with countersunk machine screws and shim to perfection. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## macardoso (Jun 7, 2021)

Man that sucks - sorry. I'd go with finding another gap (even from a junker lathe) and scraping it to fit. Or ditch the machine and buy new. Orrrr... add a spacer behind the chuck to move your part away from the gap.


----------



## francist (Jun 7, 2021)

I wonder if it would be worth putting out some feelers to places like Lost Creek Machine? Most of their inventory is old US iron but lots of times that’s just the tip of the iceberg with a ton of random parts not listed. Can’t hurt ask anyway.








						Lost Creek Machine, Inc.
					

Machine Tool and Tooling Sales




					lostcreekmachine.com
				




-frank


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 7, 2021)

I resolved my problem.  

Moderators can close this thread if they like


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 7, 2021)

Is that the Taiwan 12x36 that was in Sunnyvale, Samson or something like that? Looked like a good deal if that is it.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 7, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Is that the Taiwan 12x36 that was in Sunnyvale, Samson or something like that? Looked like a good deal if that is it.


Yep, can't wait to clear out the space and get this one installed. The seller was a good guy and helped me load it which as you know can be a challenge 

John


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 8, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Yep, can't wait to clear out the space and get this one installed. The seller was a good guy and helped me load it which as you know can be a challenge
> 
> John



The new one seems like it will be a big improvement over that Bolton even if it needs some work. I would think an 80s Taiwan machine is probably a much higher quality lathe than that Bolton would have been even without the issues you have had with it. Good luck with the new one, I see you have already listed the old one.


----------

